# Kitchen sink Air admittance valve



## LG37 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have water pouring out my AAV when the dishwasher runs through its cycles. I understand this is supposed to be air only. What's happening and how do I fix it?  The AAV is above the sink adjacent to the faucet. I appreciate your expertise.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 5, 2013)

There is a clog downstream of the air break.


----------



## LG37 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks. I will check it.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 5, 2013)

It's probably food particles.  
Usually you can clear these by forcing water into the air break exhaust hose with a garden hose.  
They sell adaptors that match garden hose thread with sink aerator thread, along with various plastic transition pieces that will mate with the inside or outside of the air break hose.
I can't see this type of jam putting up much of a fight against 50 PSI water pressure but in extreme cases you will have food coming out of the vent pipe and landing on your roof.  Then you have to plug the vent opening to maintain the high pressure!  
Great fun. . .


----------



## LG37 (Jan 5, 2013)

Checked, opened all the lines and it was actually a kink in one of the lines. Not sure how that happened.  Didn't see any clogs anywhere. Unlinked and no more problems. Thanks everybody. Now I have to figure out the best way to repair the floor of the kitchen cabinet below the sink. Leak caused damage.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 5, 2013)

You could cover it with two or three pieces of painted Masonite cut to size and use strips to cover the front to back seams.  This composite plate does not bear a load.  

My dishwasher is over the basement so I have a drain hole cut so water would drain harmlessly onto the (unfinished) basement floor without warping the cabinetry.


----------

